# Need help with 450D losing time and date please.



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
A friend has just bought a 450D kit, may not have been the bargain he thought! 
Each time he removes the battery, the time and date are reset, I know this means that the backup battery is flat, the problem is that on the 450D the battery is a "built in secondary battery" p183 of the manual. 
So far I have read that sitting discharged for a long time kills these rechargeable cells, seems most cameras out there come with the rider, "not been used for ages so thought I'd sell it"! 
Will it only charge from a "full" battery? He has 3 batteries, one won't fit because it is swollen, one we freshly charged and on insertion only showed 1/3, or is it 1/4, the other only seems to charge to 1/2. He is reluctant to spend money on new batteries if this body is a dud. Anyone know if it is within the scope of DIY replacement to swap out these built in backup cells? If he has to try again he will probably go after a XXD. (My fault, I showed him how much easier setting changes are on a 40D!)
Hoping that between you folks you can enlighten us on these questions. 

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers, Graham. 

Edit. Just a thought, I guess this would mean custom menu settings would be lost too? Or are they written to non volatile memory?


----------



## ERHP (Nov 23, 2014)

The 450D did not have a user serviceable holdup battery unlike most models with the CR2016 watch battery. You can probably find a repair shop to do it but the cost of labor might outweigh any savings. I suspect this will be an issue for most 450D's shortly as they all hit the five year mark.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 23, 2014)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Get your Dad's bestest cordless drill and go to town on it...



This is a camera, not an Ikea bookshelf. Precision ground jewellers screwdrivers are a more suitable tool.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi ERHP. 
Yes I thought the same when I found this out, they must all be reaching built in expiry! I have no problem with built in obsolescence, it becomes a consumers choice to chase the non obsolete, but to do this sucks a bit, it can only hurt the second user market which from experience hurts the renewal circuit!

Hi PropeNonComposMentis. 
Also a serial DIYer, repaired my own kit lens, went in to my 300D to free a stuck flash detection switch on the hot shoe, generally feel if it is broke, I can't break it any worse! Have been wrong a couple of times and binned stuff!
Don't need dad's cordless drill, I have my own very comprehensive tool kit! ;D
Hadn't figured on toxic gas, will be disposed of in battery recycle bank, about as responsible as we are able to achieve here. 

Hi Mitch. 
Yep thought (if he wants me to do it) I would need my JIS screwdrivers, a new battery and a possibly a soldering iron for the battery connections, oh and a map to find the little bugger! ;D

Does the little joker built in only get charged if the main battery is full as opposed to half full?

Cheers, Graham. 




ERHP said:


> The 450D did not have a user serviceable holdup battery unlike most models with the CR2016 watch battery. You can probably find a repair shop to do it but the cost of labor might outweigh any savings. I suspect this will be an issue for most 450D's shortly as they all hit the five year mark.





PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Damn dude, that sux !
> Even-though I am a prolific serial DIY-er, I do not recommend it to anyone else.
> If you are going to toss the body into the trash, then yeah, have at it. Get your Dad's bestest cordless drill and go to town on it...





Mitch.Conner said:


> PropeNonComposMentis said:
> 
> 
> > Get your Dad's bestest cordless drill and go to town on it...
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi PropeNonComposMentis. 
I think we all knew you were joking, at least I did, it's the smiley you know, kind of gives it away! 
Ok so if you are speaking from an informed position, which I have no reason to doubt, then no amount of battery charging, waiting for it to pick up, is going to help! Damn that leaves my friend with just two options, put up with not having date and time info on images, or intervention of an open surgery nature, either a shop or DIY. 
Anyone know of any instructions showing how deep the battery is buried? 

Thanks for all the input guys, I will probably end up showing him this topic. 

Cheers, Graham. 



PropeNonComposMentis said:


> I was meaning, if you are going to throw the body away, why not crack it open and have a look-see at the magic bits inside.
> But if you have the right tools, then there is a chance you may be able to revive this puppy.
> 
> The 'CR xxxx' series batteries, so called 'watch batteries', or 'button cells', are made of a Manganese Oxide Lithium compound, and are most certainly NON-ReChargable.
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> A friend has just bought a 450D kit, may not have been the bargain he thought!



It's called "planned obsolescence", if people could simply buy old gear and replace the battery, where would new sales be :-o?

Triva: Rejoice, it could be even worse: The cps arcade machines had a "suicide battery" that were designed to leak acid after a specified time, destroying the whole machine for good. I hope Canon don't get ideas if they ever hear of this


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi PropeNonComposMentis. 
The camera belongs to my friend, so unless he is ready to bin it if something goes wrong I will not be going in! If however he wants me to give it a go I would like to take you up on that offer, I'll drop you a PM if that is ok. 
At the moment he is going to ask the seller if he was aware the camera was faulty and see where it goes, he might get a small refund that will make repairing it less painful. 

Marsu, that battery made a bit of a mess didn't it!

Cheers, Graham. 



PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Hey Graham.
> Opening a camera can quickly turn into a nightmare.
> But if you are looking for a reclamation-project, the 450 12mp 6years old now, its still a great camera. It was ahead of its time (just) - back in the day.
> 
> ...


----------

